# Happy Birthday Riddick!!



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*You have turned 4 today, and we have been through so much together in that short amount of time.* 











*You have been our best friend, our companion…*











*You have been our entertainment…*











*We have shared so many laughs…*











*We have had our fair share of cries…*











*You have helped us through the roughest winters…*











*And you have been the best mentor ever…*











*Here is to the many more years to come, we love you Boo, Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Special boy...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Riddick! What a year you've had--this birthday is a special one indeed!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Riddick!!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome! That's some family you've got there!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

<span style="color: #FF0000">Happy Birthday </span>to handsome, sweet, smart, wonderful <span style="color: #FF6600">Riddick!</span> WE LOVE







YOU!!!!!!!!!! Wishing you many more years of joy and celebration, sweet boy!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Bithday handsome


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so glad to see he's doing so well. Happy Birthday, Riddick!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Riddick!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

aww, happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Riddick!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Happy 4th Birthday to you Riddick, and best wishes for many, many more!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What a year for you Mr. Riddick! Happy late b'day!!!


----------

